# Dushi x Bassie puppies 4.5 wk



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

First time outside (damn rain..)


buried under a pile of puppies











first ears are standing


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pictures Selena. Is that you in the pic?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yes, it's me.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Nice pictures Selena. Is that you in the pic?


I was thinking the same thing.......Damn, Dick is doing pretty well for himself.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I was thinking the same thing.......Damn, Dick is doing pretty well for himself.


Yes, with all due respect Selena


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Could be where that saying started..

http://www.zazzle.com/cr/design/pt-...ic&lifeStyle=classic&get_started_dialog=false


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

nice looking pups !! got quite the size on them for 4.5 weeks... they gonna be large buggers by the looks of it :mrgreen:

(psssst...you had rain...we had sun the whole day long )


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Adorable chunky boogers !


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

hah! it won't be long before it will be too dangerous to your clothes to sit under those pups like that!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice!! And the pups are beautiful too


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

The puppies are big indeed! Nice place to discover the world too.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hey the pics were about the pups!

@ K: I already have the first holes in my pants...

@ Ellen: the puppy pen attachted to the puppy kennel is about 10 x 12 m.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice but here with us also sunny the whole day....


----------

